# Problem z portem 80 - apache

## matulik

Witam.

Po ostatnim braku prądu (brak UPSa) mój domowy serwerek na gentoo przestał reagować z zewnątrz na port 80 (apache).

Na serwerze nic nie było robione, żaden update ani zmiana konfiguracji. 

Wyłączyłem całkiem wszystkie reguły w iptables, dalej to samo.

Do serwera http mam dostęp tylko lokalnie. 

Jednakże wszystkie inne porty i usługi działają.

Netstat pokazuje:

```

netstat -tulpn| grep :80

tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      2993/apache2

```

Na routerze nic nie było zmieniane, niemniej jednak zrestartowałem go całkowicie i od nowa przekonfigurowałem - bez rezultatów (TP-LINK W851ND)

Już kompletnie nie mam pomysłów co może być nie tak.

Macie jakiś pomysł, jak spróbować dojść do rozwiązania?[/code]

----------

## olejseba

Witam. 

Pokaż co masz w http.conf'ie.

Głównie linijkę

```
 Listen xxxx.xx.x.x:80
```

lub

```
 Listen *:80
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

